# Shipping container inspections? Self built wooden crates



## kattenhage (Dec 26, 2016)

Dear all,

I am in the planning phase of moving back to the NL from the USA. I am planning a u-pack-we ship-sea container move for next year (with moving help for furniture and loading, but packing my owns boxes). I have an established household and want to build some crates for my piano and other valuables. I read a lot about the ISPM15 rule on wood for crates and understand that one needs to use heat treated or manufactured wood. Stamps on such wood indicate the treatment. What I do not understand is how if the wood you use has a single stamp, cut pieces will still be identifyable. Purchased crates that are certified are an option and ok prices as such, but having them shipped to me is prohibitive. Has anyone shipped in wooden crates in 2015 or 2016 into Europe and had an inspection of the shipping container because there were crates inside? The NL customs website in not helpful, mostly very formal language. Any input is appreciated.

jan


----------



## Parbogirl (Apr 12, 2017)

Phone up a moving company. It is their work.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Have modified your thread title a bit to see if we can attract the attention of someone who has dealt with this issue before. I suppose this is one of the reasons that international movers charge what they do, because they do have the experience with all these sorts of regulations. But let's see if we can find someone who knows from experience.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Parbogirl (Apr 12, 2017)

I moved many times across the world and my belongings were transported by companies who know how to pack and know the rules and they deliver at your doorstep. You can shop the prices they charge but I have never heard to built your own crate. These companies also have a warehouse to keep the belongings safe till they can be transported. Shipping across the ocean is done in containers and sometimes one needs one container or part of a container.


----------



## DutchGolf (Aug 30, 2012)

kattenhage said:


> Dear all,
> 
> I am in the planning phase of moving back to the NL from the USA. I am planning a u-pack-we ship-sea container move for next year (with moving help for furniture and loading, but packing my owns boxes). I have an established household and want to build some crates for my piano and other valuables. I read a lot about the ISPM15 rule on wood for crates and understand that one needs to use heat treated or manufactured wood. Stamps on such wood indicate the treatment. What I do not understand is how if the wood you use has a single stamp, cut pieces will still be identifyable. Purchased crates that are certified are an option and ok prices as such, but having them shipped to me is prohibitive. Has anyone shipped in wooden crates in 2015 or 2016 into Europe and had an inspection of the shipping container because there were crates inside? The NL customs website in not helpful, mostly very formal language. Any input is appreciated.
> 
> jan


Beste Jan, ik weet niet of je al terug naar Nederland bent verhuisd. Insta op het punt een nieuw bed aan te schaffen in de USA en zoek betaalbare transport. Indien jullie nog ruimte over hebben in jullie container zou ik graag er een king size matras bij willen zetten. Uiteraard ben ik jullie bereid iets te betalen om jullie verhuizing iets dragelijker te maken. De leverancier moet ik nog uitzoeken, en deze zou de matras bij jullie thuis bezorgen (of waar de container vertrekt. 
Ik hoor het wel.
Met vriendelijke groet,
Roy van Oosteroom
+316 4000 4049


----------

